# A Special Bow.... ****FORTENBERRY WINS THE BOW****



## longbowdave1 (Oct 12, 2010)

i began work today on a kids 48" r/d longbow. we'll get the bow built first, then we'll talk about the special kid! 

it's going to have a riser made from bocote and bubinga, hard maple limbs with black glass. it think it's gonna be  sweet little bow.

 tonight i cut all laminations and the hardwoods for the riser. then, i spliced one set of maple lams together and finished up for the night by gluing the little riser together. tomorrow, i'll work toward getting the bow glued up.


----------



## devolve (Oct 12, 2010)

I love build a longs!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 13, 2010)

another Build along. 
Alright Pouring the coffee now!


----------



## Just BB (Oct 13, 2010)

Show us more!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 13, 2010)

i put in a few more hours on the bow tonight. first thing was to to remove the clamps from the riser block and get it shaped for the "glue up" of the bow. after tracing out the rough shape i cut it  to rough shape on the band saw, then finished up on the oscillating spindle sander. i cut the laminations to the length needed for our little project, as well as the fiberglass. roughed up the maple laminations and taped off the finish side of the glass. i got the little bow glued up tonight and cooking in the bow oven for 6 hours at about 145 degrees.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 13, 2010)

here is everything layed out ready for glue, and the bow in the oven.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 14, 2010)

day three on the bow build was a productive one. i stripped the bow from the form and layed out the rough shape of the limbs. next i cut it close on the bandsaw and finished it up on the belt sander. also cleaned up the riser area of the bow on the belt sander and wiped er'down to see what it's gonna look like.

didn't take long to cut in the string grooves and pop a string on it, looking good so far. i trapped the edges of the limbs and marked out the lines for cutting in the sight window, and that's where i stopped for tonight!


i'm going on another camping trip to northern Wi. tomorrow so i have to get a little packing done tonight. i'll pick up where i left of on monday. hope everyone has a good weekend and gets some more critters with the bows!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 14, 2010)

it's starting to look like a longbow!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking mighty fine Dave!!! I love kids bows.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks al! the kids bows are fun to make too! i'm looking forward to finishing the bow when i return from the camping trip. these little r/d longbows really fling an arrow!

 then we can get to part about the special kid!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 15, 2010)

Lookin sweeet. Some good lookin woods you got there. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks t.p., i will be heading ut in a few minutes for the camping trip. the school bus will be dropping my son off, and away we go!

 the fall colors should be lookin' great up there. my friend was up there hunting with his son last week and they came across a 500# sow and her cub, just a few paces away. i will be on the look out for the bears while i'm up there! 


have a great weekend folks! i know we will!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 18, 2010)

it was a good time at the weekend camping trip,saw  some friends , ate some chili, and carved some pumpkins!

 day four on the bow build and it was time to shape the riser. i cut the sight window out on the bandsaw then finished it off with a four way file. then the long hand sanding process began. after a few hours it's looking good and i hope to be able to complete the sanding of the bow tomorrow!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 18, 2010)

here's where i left off for tonight!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 18, 2010)

The bow is looking great Dave! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks robert. i will get back at it tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2010)

Dang Dave, if it's as easy as you're making it look, I'm gonna make me a couple this weekend!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 19, 2010)

t.p.,

building the bow is easy, learning to build the bow is the hard part! i didn't look so easy when i started out!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 19, 2010)

day 5 on the bow build was dedicated to finish sanding, another three hours tonight and the bow is now ready to spray on the finish!!! 

 i checked the final tiller and the final weight of the bow. the tiller is right on and the finish weight is a powerful 22# @ 22" draw!

 tomorrow i will try out my new spray gun, then we are in the home stretch!

 after 16 hours of work on the little bow, here she is, waiting for the finish to be sprayed on.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 20, 2010)

i just finished spraying the bow. tomorrow i will take some finished pictures of the bow, then we will talk about the special kid that this bow was made for!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2010)

here she is folks!!! just a dandy little longbow. i hope everyone enjoyed watching as the bow came to life. this thing is gonna be a sweet shooting bow. 

48" R/D youth longbow
22# @ 22 inch draw
bocote and bubinga riser
twin hard maple laminations
black glass
calf hair rest
satin finish


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2010)

a few more pictures!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2010)

at the start of this bow build along, i mentioned that this bow is for a special kid! i made this bow with the intent to give it away to one one the G.O.N. family members!!!!! 
 so if you have a special kid thats between 6 and 11 or so, just let me know and i'll throw your name in the barrel for a chance at the bow. i'd love to hear who that special kid is. all i ask in return is that you spend time with that special kid and pass on the ways of traditional archery. 

 each time i check the thread, i will add any names up to that point. monday evening i will draw the name of the winner. good luck everyone! 



In memory of my Dad,
July 1931- August 2010


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 21, 2010)

Who said going hunting is not pretty!
Awsome picture Dave....Still in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome deal Dave. How are you meaning "special"?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2010)

t.p

it just means any kid that you would like to see have the bow!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I have two VERY special granddaughters, both 6, and a grandson that will be here on Dec. 8th, so put my name in the hat please. 

The bow turned out beautiful Dave. I love the black glass too!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2010)

i have you fellers in the hat!

 al,
 i like the way the bow turned out, i was going to put a leather wrap on the handle but i decided to leave it off to show off the nice grain in the riser woods.


----------



## Slasher (Oct 21, 2010)

My kids are covered... But good on ya Dave!!!

May the good deed go well rewarded!!! I hope that in turn your season will be as fulfilling as that of any kid who receives the bow!!!


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wish I had some of your talent 

Great lookin bow !!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine would rather shoot his bow then a gun...throw my name in the hat. He would love some nice wood to go with camo bow


----------



## blocky (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a 9 year old grandson that would be proud to have that bow so put me in the hat.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2010)

i have your names in the hat, including fortenberry.
 i check back and get more names tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome bow Dave. Some kids gonna be real proud of that one.
Mighty generous thing you're doing.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 22, 2010)

It is a great looking bow. I love th riser woods to. Drew and Rae are getting too big now....I think they are trying to make me old Your a great man for doing this Dave


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 22, 2010)

I got 2 daughters that would love a bow like that. One 8 and one 11 put my name in the hat. They both love going to 3D shots with me and shoting their bows.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 22, 2010)

Dave what a special gift on your part. My kids are all too big for the bow but I'd like to throw in the names of two young men (brother's) that are very special to me. Bradon and Braxton if they qualify.


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 22, 2010)

This is so cool!!
My kids are grown and I don't have any grandkids yet...but... my 6 yr old neighbor(Noah) hangs out with me and pulls my arrows when shooting in the yard would be an outstanding candidate. I made him a PVC pipe bow and gave him some old wooden arrows to shoot with me a few weeks back. Thanks for the opportunity, mighty big of you and good luck Noah!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the pm Dave. Yes, please add my name in your hat for my granddaughter.....


----------



## T.P. (Oct 22, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> t.p
> 
> it just means any kid that you would like to see have the bow!!



Awesome again!!!! I got a 9 year old that wants her name in the hat!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 22, 2010)

My 11 y/o son sure would like a chance at it......


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 22, 2010)

Good on you Dave. What a fine, and generous gesture!


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dave,

Please add my 10 yr old boy to this.  He shots his "walmart" bow with me in the backyard all the time and has taken 3 deer so far, his first last year, and 2 does this year.  Ty loves to be in woods with DAD!!!


----------



## Brad Singley (Oct 22, 2010)

Dave, I would like to have my name added to the mix, I have a 9 year old daughter and 10 year old son that enjoy spending time with me in the woods.  I have just started trad shooting and this would be a great way to spend time with them.  Thank you for your kindness and generosity!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks for the kind words everyone! got you all in up to this point, good luck!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 22, 2010)

well i got to thinkin' and i figured the only thing better than gettin' a new bow, is to get a new bow set! so, i sweetened the deal! going to throw in a new camo youth armgaurd, a youth shooting glove , and 3 genuine Big Jim youth arrows( donated by our own Wendell).


----------



## Offroad (Oct 22, 2010)

Great lookin bow there Dave,
My 12 yr old is small for his age and would really fit this bow nicely.
He started out last year with acompound and really lost interest. We have been looking on youtube watching folks build home made bows and crossbows. Right now he is shooting a longbow made of pvc. He really likes the Traditional way better. Please put my name in the hat for him.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 22, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 22, 2010)

Dave, you sure you ain't a good 'ol southern boy?


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 22, 2010)

i gotta a little boy in mind that would love it! put my name in the bag, Thanks!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 22, 2010)

got ya in boys!


 i was practicing tonight with the longbow and i figure that i had to try out the kids bow! she shoots real nice and sweeeeet!


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 24, 2010)

Please add my name to the pot.I have two daughters 6&10 that would really enjoy shooting with me.Thanks for what you are doing and all the hardwork thats involved!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 24, 2010)

Great Going Dave, 
 Pretty Bow and some Young Child is going to be Very happy.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 24, 2010)

got you in the hat, dirt road.

thanks brian, always fun to do a bow give away for the young ones!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh heck, put me in. I think I know a little girl that would love to shoot that bow.  

That is one beautiful bow!   You did a great job Dave!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 24, 2010)

That's a one of a kind beauful bow that will make some youngster very happy! Longbowdave1 is just another example of the fine folks you can meet on this forum. Thank you Dave!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 24, 2010)

got your name in tbug!


----------



## Meathook (Oct 24, 2010)

Alot of Good people in these Forums.Way to go Dave.


----------



## whossbows (Oct 24, 2010)

thats nice,i havent made one in a while,just got fired up.be one in the makeing shortly


----------



## SCDAWG (Oct 24, 2010)

I have two sons. John is 10 and Andrew is 8. Either one would love this bow. They love the outdoors. John killed his first deer, with a rifle, last week.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 24, 2010)

got your name in scdawg, tomorrow we will pick a winner!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 25, 2010)

got your p.m. creekrocket, your in too.


----------



## whossbows (Oct 25, 2010)

know a little bow who would like to update,if it is not to late,put me in,thanks


----------



## Tikki (Oct 25, 2010)

Dave,  looks great as usual!!! Does it come trained already????


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Oct 25, 2010)

Its nice to know there are still good people in this world. What your doing is awsome man. Not only do you have a unique skill but you are willing to share it with a kid you have'nt even meet. Very inspiring.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 25, 2010)

got you in too whossbows!


tikki, they all come trained, guarenteed to hit the broadside of a barn first try!


 cutem', thanks for the kind words. i enjoy making the bows and enjoy giving them away to the kids when i can. i have some time and money invested in the bows, but the kids are the future of traditional archery, so i think it's a wise investment.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok, all the names are in, and i'll be posting the winner very soon!

 good luck kids!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 25, 2010)

THE WINNER OF THE KIDS BOW IS......

 FORTENBERRY!!!

 according to the P.M. sent, the winner is his eight year old girl. 

 i'll be sending you a p.m. so that i can get your mailing address and get the bow to you this week! it's all packed and ready to go!




 i would like to thank everyone for entering the bow give away and it sounds like there are plenty of kids still interested in tradtional archery. do whatever you can to get them a bow of their own, and teach them about the sport of archery!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats Fortenberry, that little girl is gonna be proud of that bow.
Again, great thing you did Dave...


----------



## T.P. (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome.... post pics of the new owner shooting it.

Good job Dave!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats to the winner


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats and Thanks again Longbowdave1.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations Fortenberry!!!!! She'll love that bow!!!! Thanks Dave for your generosity!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 26, 2010)

the little bow is on its way to Ga.!!!!

 hopefully fortenberry will receive the package by the weekend.


----------



## Offroad (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity to be given a Great looking Bow. Congrtas fortenberry.


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 27, 2010)

Congrats fortenberry hope your little girl enjoys it and one day hands it down to her kids.


----------



## gurn (Oct 27, 2010)

Just saw this!! Dave you are the man.


----------



## Fortenberry (Oct 30, 2010)

We just received it about 15 minutes ago. That is one beautiful bow. My Daughter loves it! You are a very generous man, and thank you again. I will post pics very soon.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 30, 2010)

your welcome john! i hope you and your daughter enjoy shooting it for years to come.

how does it fit her?


----------



## old blue dog (Oct 30, 2010)

Dave I think this is a great thing you are doing with this bow.


----------



## Fortenberry (Nov 1, 2010)

It fits her great. She needs to build some arm muscles up though. She has shot and shot and shot some more. That is all she has talked about. As soon I can get my camera card to upload I will send you some pics and post some on here. I will admit though, I am a little jealous. That is one nice bow she has now.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 1, 2010)

i'm glad it's working out well for her! i can't wait to see the pictures!

 you ought to take her to one of the upcoming trad shoots, always plenty of kids for her to shoot with! she might even gets some pointers from the likes of al or jeff!


----------



## big wheel (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow just saw this post and  my hats off to you dave you are the man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fortenberry (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to upload these. They are not the best pics, but I will get some better ones up in a couple of days.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 4, 2010)

Great Pictures, 
Thank you for sharing. 

and Congrats


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks for posting the great pictures john! she looks like a natural! what's the young lady's name?


 made me smile from ear to ear to see her with the bow!


----------



## Fortenberry (Nov 4, 2010)

Her Name Is Kyleigh Fortenberry. She is eight years old and one of the best daughters a Father could ask for. Thank you again Dave. She can't quit talking about it or wanting to shoot it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 4, 2010)

any time a new person gets invoved in archery and gets hooked on it, it is a great thing. when it's a young lady or young boy, that's as good as it gets!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 4, 2010)

That's really cool!!!!
Kyleigh's t-shirt needs to say on the front "Shoots like a girl too"!!!!Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 5, 2010)

Outstanding!!!!!RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 5, 2010)

here is the video i promised John for his daughter Kyleigh.
 it's a slide show/build along of her longbow. fun to watch the bow go from lumber to longbow in about 3 minutes!


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p3tMG_1sVo4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p3tMG_1sVo4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 5, 2010)

Mighty Fine!!!!!!!


----------



## Fortenberry (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you again so much. I will show that to her in the morning. Great work on the bow and great slideshow. You are a great person LongbowDave.


----------



## Meathook (Dec 6, 2010)

*Special Bow*

Nice Bow Dave.Always remember When you do something good for someone it always comes back at you.


----------



## timgarside (Dec 7, 2010)

dave- this is a great thing you did man. i admire you brother. way to spread the love and passion that you have for a great sport. you are a very talented guy too boot.


----------



## SOS (Dec 7, 2010)

Me, me, me....oh, wait...I'm just a kid at heart!  Beautiful and dang generous of your time and talents.  Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks guys, i really like to see the kids get their hands on the bows. just wish i could do more.


----------

